# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Showing some of my 3D printed Artworks

## chekming1225

Dear All,
  I would like to share with you my 3D printed Artworks and would like to hear your comments for further improvements. 
  Thanks.
  Yours,
Cheuk
www.primefigurine.com / facebook: prime figurine
P8271513_3dforum.jpgsidecombined_forum.jpgP7291240.jpgCloseUpFacialDetails.jpg3.jpg

----------


## Bobby Lin

Awesome 3d printed artworks! Keep it up!

----------


## chekming1225

Thanks Bobby.

----------


## chekming1225

Dear all 3D printing artistic and experts,

  Please feel free to leave any comments, I really want to hear more from your opinions. Thanks a lot.

----------


## tjnamtiw

Absolutely awesome, Chek!

----------


## teoterrence

Great Job. You have done it really well.   
For that the filament is a very essential material used in 3D printing. And it is very important to choose right type of filament for your printer.  3D printing is a technique used to make 3-dimensional object. One can make objects of almost any shape or geometry. Thank you for sharing this amazing Creativity.

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Very good, they have quite an amazing finish. how do you post process your 3d prints?

----------


## bradyvictor227

> Dear All,
>   I would like to share with you my 3D printed Artworks and would like to hear your comments for further improvements. 
>   Thanks.
>   Yours,
> Cheuk / facebook: prime figurine
> P8271513_3dforum.jpgsidecombined_forum.jpgP7291240.jpgCloseUpFacialDetails.jpg3.jpg


Yeah really you done a great job and keep it up and keep sharing.

----------


## prashantgoyal

Now, we are going to discuss about some of the, Best Gorilla Glass Phones.

----------


## ethompson

Very well-done. Practice makes perfect.

----------


## dannielgery

Hey, Nice design. I think you are very professional on this like Iannone3d.com. I have recently ordered this type of 3D print from him. It looks like same which you have posted here.

----------


## EverybodyDies

Great work! Have you tried to paint your artwork?

----------


## kunykiller

I really liked the expressions of people

----------


## xkatyax

I can`t going to link(

----------


## NEROKART

Hello,

I would like to share my Helmet 3d print model.

https://www.3d2v.com/barbuta-helmet-solidworks-483
https://www.3d2v.com/medieval-knight...solidworks-484
https://www.3d2v.com/n.design

----------


## Susanne

Amazing artwork.....well done. What type of 3d printer you have and what kind of filament you used?

----------


## Andrea_Tarabella

Well done! I'm curious of the scale of the guitar... such nice little details!

----------


## diginfoexpert

Kudos! Awesome 3D Printing Sculptures.

----------

